# GET-A-GRIP Inc. Show, Swap Meet and Poker Run



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)

What does the day look like at GET-A-GRIP Inc. 2019? We provide a live DJ playing music and keeping you informed, food vendors so you don't go hungry and a huge playground for kids. Now here is just a small example of some of the other things that happen in the quick 5 hours.

10 AM doors open for registration and set up for all show and vendor participants. Vendor spots are $10 each and show participations are $5 each. There is a show area to park show bikes and a show area to park Show Ride-On;s. Spectators can begin to enter and asked to donate a $1 to the American Cancer Society for their entry.

11 AM Poker Run starts with registration and ride. Poker Hands are $5 each and you can purchase up to 100 hands. This is an eight mile trip on a beautiful Greenway with 6 poker hand stops along the way to draw a card.  Top 3 hands at the end win Prizes

12 Noon Vendor and Show registration ends along with the Poker Run participation.
No motor vehicle traffic is allowed in the vendor or show area until after the show is over.
Judging starts at noon.

1 PM Everyone in the Poker Run must be back with their poker cards turned in.
Presentation of Bicyclist of the Year and plaque awarded to the 2019 Winner.

1:30 PM Poker Run winners will be announced and prizes given to the top 3 hands.

2 PM Unveiling of the 2020 Giveaway Bicycle.

2:30 PM Long Distance Award announced.

2;45 Award Ceremony: Top 20 Bicycle awards, Top 6 Ride-On awards, Peoples Choice, Best Thinking Outside the Box award with cash, Best of Show Ride-On award with cash, Best of show Bicycle award with cash. Then we end the day giving away two bicycles. The first name drawn will chose between a 1939 Elgin and an Antique Archaeology bicycle. The second name drawn will take the one that is left.

Yes we pack a lot into our show each year and as sponsors increase we will continue to do more. Find a show that does more than us while raising money for the fight against Cancer? We want to be: The must go to bicycle show in the world! We look forward to seeing you on March 23, 2019!


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2019)

A great, family friendly event that is always a good time! V/r Shawn


----------



## Toysoldier (Jan 18, 2019)

You never know what will show up at our show and they come from all over.  Our long distance last year went to Florida!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Feb 5, 2019)

Did I mention that we are family oriented? Therefore we are giving away 3 bicycles this year! 
1939 Elgin, Antique Archeology Bicycle and a Girls 70's Schwinn stingray.


----------



## Smoopy's (Feb 17, 2019)

SVB is proud to once again team up with GTG and sponsor this years "Best of Show"..always a great time..good food..great people..and awesome bikes!! This is THE show you don't wanna miss..we'll be there..will you???


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking forward to another celebration! Always a great show, a pleathera of swap meet goodies, benefit ride for a great cause, brotherhood and enjoyment!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 7, 2019)

Let's see, is it not enough  that we give away 3 bicycles at our show? is it not enough that we give away $175 cash in our Poker Run? Well lets try a third one? How about we give away a $50 bill to the Best of Show Bicycle, $50 bill to the Best of Show Ride-On and a $50 Bill to the Best Thinking Outside the Box Award?  Now . . . . . have I got you wanting to come yet?
We want you to experience GET-A-GRIP Inc. and we are pulling out all the stops to get you to come.  We are nonprofit and the proceeds benefit the American Cancer Society.  Just curious, we are the largest show of its kind in the SE USA. will you be here? We hope so and look forward to seeing you here on March 23, 2019!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 7, 2019)

Follow us on facebook under GET A GRIP Bicycle Show
You can also see previous videos by going on to Youtube and typing in GET A GRIP Bicycle Show 
Thanks and see you here on March 23, 2019


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 16, 2019)

Toysoldier said:


> Follow us on facebook under GET A GRIP Bicycle Show
> You can also see previous videos by going on to Youtube and typing in GET A GRIP Bicycle Show
> Thanks and see you here on March 23, 2019




*ONLY 6 DAYS AWAY !!* I am getting super excited about David Orr's Get-A-Grip Show & Swap Meet! *It is ALWAYS a TOP NOTCH Event!!*
The weather looks like it will be AWESOME this coming Saturday for a Great Day messin' with old bikes and such ... (Sunny and High 60's !!)
If you haven't made the trip to Cleveland, TN yet for this event .... you should make the effort .... you will not be disappointed ....
I've got some $99 Special projects to push out of my garage !! (see below) * See YOU at Get-A-Grip!!  Cheers! CCR Dave*


----------



## CeeBee (Mar 19, 2019)

Seems to be quiet here about this event this year..... 
I'll be there with a large load of great deals!  
Please chime in if you're going to be there as well!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 19, 2019)

CeeBee said:


> Seems to be quiet here about this event this year.....
> I'll be there with a large load of great deals!
> Please chime in if you're going to be there as well!




Hello Clint! My gut feeling is that Get-A-Grip is about to have a *RECORD Turn-Out this year*!! 
David Orr was down in GA for the Commerce GA "Pedal-to-the-Metal" and was promoting & meeting a number of new faces that 
are planning on coming up from GA!
Add to that .... the WEATHER Forecast seems to be about as PERFECT as it gets!
Looking forward to seeing you there! I'm ready to rummage thru that "Large Load" of Great Deals you're bringing!!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks Dave for the kind words!  Yes the Cabe is a little quite this year; however, my facebook page is lighting up like a Christmas Tree.  We have a ton of new people coming this year to buy and sell!  We have a lot of people coming to show off their bikes this year in hopes of winning some money!  Of Course we have those that come hoping to take home that 1939 Elgin Giveaway Bicycle!  But then again we have those coming to ride our Greenway in the Poker Run to have a chance at that $175 in Cash money that will be given out!  I guess the bottom line is, why would you want to miss this event!  Check us out on facebook like the other hundreds of people do and let us see you this Saturday with Sunshine and mid 60's for the temps.


----------



## CeeBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Dave and David, I know it will be an overall success and good times will be had by everyone!  I've already loaded my enclosed trailer with an assortment of goodies ranging from prewar bikes up through muscle bikes, as well as vintage parts galore.  I'll have something for everyone's tastes and budgets, but I also left room in the trailer to bring home more even if my stuff doesn't find new homes.
I'd still love to hear back from the Caber's that will be there, though!


----------



## Sprockets (Mar 20, 2019)

So for those of you that did not go last year because you thought it was going to rain, you missed a great day of bike fun. This year, you have no excuse not to be there!  I've got my trailer loaded with some bikes that will be for sale and a couple bikes to show. Like CeeBee said, I'm leaving a little room in the trailer in case a bike needs a ride back to Ga. Looking forward to seeing my Southeastern bike brothers again. .


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 22, 2019)

Heading up from Georgia, bright and early !


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 23, 2019)

What a great event.  Well run with a truly fun atmosphere. My second of what I hope will be many more visits.


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 23, 2019)

Another great show..I don’t believe I’ve seen as many people at this show as I saw today..good times had by all


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 24, 2019)

What a FANTASTIC Event once again that David Orr put together!!
I believe I heard that David announced a RECORD Turn-out too ...... and the weather could not have been more PERFECT!
If you missed this one ....... now is the time to mark your calendar for NEXT Year! >>>> Always the 4th SAT in MARCH.
*Thank you David, and ALL of your volunteers who helped make everything so perfect!!*
Can't wait to see some pictures and the Video of the Event,  that you always produce....
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes a great event as usual, fantastic weather and a wonderful cause, keep up the great work.  Thank you Dave, family and crew!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 25, 2019)

I want to say a GREAT BIG THANKS to everyone who made this the Biggest Largest event in the 8 years of GET-A-GRIP Inc.  As you know from all previous 7 years we will be producing a 2019 Video and will post it here once it is finished.  What a Show this year and it is made possible by the hundreds that show up each year to participate!!  We could never do this alone and therefore why we say THANKS!!!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 31, 2019)

This is not our official video but probably should be for they did a great job!  This was a surprise to us to have an outsider do a video and do such a great job!  We will still be doing one but for now enjoy this great video.


----------

